# rose of Jericho, resurrection plant = ρόδο της Ιεριχούς



## nickel (Aug 20, 2009)

Μέχρι σήμερα ήξερα μόνο το ρόδο του Ισπαχάν (εδώ για την παλιά πρωτεύουσα της Περσίας και το Ispahan rose, πιο γνωστό ως Damask rose), άντε και το πορφυρό ρόδο του Καΐρου, καθώς με τον κινηματογράφο τα πάω καλύτερα παρά με τη βοτανική.

Σήμερα ήρθε δώρο για τα γενέθλια του σουπεραντμίν (≥ 24) μια καφετιά μπάλα που μάθαμε ότι λέγεται «ρόδο της Ιεριχούς». Και ο συνεπής δημοτικιστής θα την πει «ρόδο της Ιεριχώς». Στο _Φυτολογικό_ του Γεννάδιου το δίνει και με μια γενική που είχα να τη δω από τον καιρό του Ιώσηπου: «ρόδο της Ιεριχούντος»!

Στα λατινικά είναι _Anastatica hierochuntica_, Αναστατική η ιεριχούντια — και όχι *ιεροχουντία, όπως το έχει το _Φυτολογικό_· το ελληνικό επίθετο από την Ιεριχώ είναι ιεριχούντιος. Στα αγγλικά _rose of Jericho, resurrection plant_ (φυτό της νεκρανάστασης) και άλλα. Ίδια ονόματα έχει και η _Selaginella lepidophylla_, και μάλιστα είδα σε διάφορες ελληνικές σελίδες να δίνουν αυτό το όνομα στο «ρόδο» — φαίνεται ότι το φέρνουν από την Αμερική.

Εδώ μπορείτε να δείτε τι γίνεται (σε διάστημα κάποιων ωρών που εδώ συντμήθηκαν σε δευτερόλεπτα) όταν βάλεις την μπάλα σε μπολάκι με νερό. 






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anastatica
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selaginella_lepidophylla
http://www.tsamisaquarium.gr/Selides/Themata/Jericho.htm
ρόδο της Ιεριχούς

Με την ευκαιρία, πληροφορήθηκα και για την αναστατική μέθοδο εκτύπωσης (anastatic process), που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι ακριβώς είναι.


----------

